# Things you can do with your furaffinity user page



## Darken_Howles (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just wondering what all you can do or put on your furaffinity user page? I just got done writting my info ^_^ (which I should have done a long time ago!) 

But one thing I was wondering is how do you put a user link in the info with their display picture and their name, other then just the URL? 

Thanks


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 17, 2008)

type ":userquiet269 :" without the spaces or "


or you can type ":iconquiet269 :"


----------



## Darken_Howles (Dec 17, 2008)

^_^ THANKS!


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 17, 2008)

YW, look here: http://wiki.furaffinity.net/index.php/Tags_and_Codes


----------



## Darken_Howles (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks again, that helps a lot too


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, there are some in here I didn't even know we had! That comic navbox is a sweet piece of automation.  Real wiki engine level material.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 17, 2008)

It should be noted that the iconusername code won't work in your profile information (the stuff displayed on your userpage), so you should use the linkusername version instead.

EDIT: Wait, it just occurred to me that I've seen icons in user profiles.  Is it that you can use usernameicon but not iconusername?


----------



## yak (Dec 17, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> It should be noted that the iconusername code won't work in your profile information (the stuff displayed on your userpage), so you should use the linkusername version instead.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, it just occurred to me that I've seen icons in user profiles.  Is it that you can use usernameicon but not iconusername?


Both iconusername and usernameicon are parsed by the same function.
If one works but other doesn't, that's a bug. Show me an example and I'll fix it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually, while we're on the subject (and yak is in the room) a request.  Could you make it so that : iconusername : and :linkusername: check for the stored capitalization of the username and display it accordingly?  I went to use it was a little disappointed to find it displays in all lower-case.

EDIT: Whoa, the forum recognizes : iconusername : now?  Awesome.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 17, 2008)

It sometimes recognizes it... I've had the forum stop recognizing it on me

:iconquiet269:
:userquiet269:
:quiet269icon:
:quiet269user:
:linkquiet269:

test^^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2008)

I hear that if you print out your userpage and stuff it down your pants you'll gain +10 watchers an hour.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 17, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I hear that if you print out your userpage and stuff it down your pants you'll gain +10 watchers an hour.


LIES D< now i feel like an idiot >.>


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> LIES D< now i feel like an idiot >.>


Watch out for papercuts.


----------



## yak (Dec 17, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Actually, while we're on the subject (and yak is in the room) a request.  Could you make it so that : iconusername : and :linkusername: check for the stored capitalization of the username and display it accordingly?  I went to use it was a little disappointed to find it displays in all lower-case.
> 
> EDIT: Whoa, the forum recognizes : iconusername : now?  Awesome.



It doesn't perform any checks, otherwise it'd have been way too damn expensive to run on every page display without any sort of comment compiling in place.

It just uses a regexp to transform the character combination into a bit of HTML.

Oh, and don't count on the forums properly parsing iconusernames, it has been added ad a hook to the post display bit, and it's really glitchy for some some reason


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 17, 2008)

yak said:


> Both iconusername and usernameicon are parsed by the same function.
> If one works but other doesn't, that's a bug. Show me an example and I'll fix it



If the site wasn't down ATM, I'd go check it. Suffice to say, the last time I tried using an icon in my profile (and this was a while back, probably last year), it just came out as : iconusername :. I've been doing links ever since.

EDIT: Baah!  It tried linking here!


----------



## Steel Froggy (Dec 17, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> If the site wasn't down ATM, I'd go check it. Suffice to say, the last time I tried using an icon in my profile (and this was a while back, probably last year), it just came out as : iconusername :. I've been doing links ever since.
> 
> EDIT: Baah!  It tried linking here!



They used to not work, I remember telling Yak about it in his old journal before it got deleted.
He fixed it, though. They both work now. xP


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

Things you can do with your FA user page:

â€¢ Stalk someone
â€¢ Make creepy comments in babyfur pictures
â€¢ Blind people with eclectic user description text colors
â€¢ Favorite someone's entire gallery
â€¢ Look at porn
â€¢ Submit porn
â€¢ Leave "murr" comments on porn
â€¢ Baawww about your life using the journal function
â€¢ Post your IM information
â€¢ Use your journal to complain about random people IMing you using the IM information
â€¢ Post 20 pictures of yourself
â€¢ Post another 20 pictures of your fursuit/plushies/feet (varies depending on fetish)
â€¢ Not post fractal artwork
â€¢ Watch 850 artists
â€¢ Complain about getting 120 journals a day in your message inbox (by making a journal entry)
â€¢ Violate the AUP
â€¢ Violate standards of personal comfort via comment system

\This is now a list thread.


----------

